# Wicsonsin Snow!!



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Snow is on its way today!! 3-5 inches just to the north of me today, only 1-2 around here, but its a start!


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm north of you and we have just shy of an inch, and it's not sticking too well. That's at 8:15 am. Maybe tonightpurplebou xysport


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

It's snowing, sticking, and people are relearning how to drive in snow, it's great. We have a few inches on the ground and it's still comin'.:bluebounc It should be a decent amount. It's interesting watching people who have never seen snow before. We have a bunch of students here at the college from foriegn countries, they get used to the white stuff before long. Have fun ya'll I will.xysport


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tsmith said:


> It's snowing, sticking, and people are relearning how to drive in snow, it's great. We have a few inches on the ground and it's still comin'.:bluebounc It should be a decent amount. It's interesting watching people who have never seen snow before. We have a bunch of students here at the college from foriegn countries, they get used to the white stuff before long. Have fun ya'll I will.xysport


Nothing but pouring rain and thunder here in Hartford area. Wish I was having the fun your having.


----------



## southsideone (Oct 14, 2006)

5-7" in my area in portage county. now theres ice all over. wish my ad was already in the papers, oh well it will be in there this tues. but i gotta chance to play w/ my new blower. did a 900 sq ft drive in about 5 mins or so. this thing's a beast.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Crazy weather.....we had a thunderstrom warning yesterday and at the same time, Green County, WI, one county north of us had a winter weather advisory....


----------



## chevyplowman (Dec 25, 2005)

POPO4995 said:


> Crazy weather.....we had a thunderstrom warning yesterday and at the same time, Green County, WI, one county north of us had a winter weather advisory....


Our time is coming soon POPO. Finally the temp is going to drop to get the chance.


----------



## bigskytom (Nov 23, 2006)

*Sending you some from MT*

We got about 8" yesterday so you guys should be getting it soon. Bundle up the temps dropped here after the storm, -22 right now at my place.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....................
You took all of our snow bigsky. :realmad:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bigskytom said:


> We got about 8" yesterday so you guys should be getting it soon. Bundle up the temps dropped here after the storm, -22 right now at my place.


It rained here all day with temps in the mid 40s.

Tomorrow after noon is when that cold air is expected here..
And it is about time too......
.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

It is 5 degrees here now. Going below the big 0 tonight. Going to be -10 by Thursday. Don't wish for too much cold now.


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

We may see some snow Monday in CT.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I just cheked the temp it is 34 degres with a light wind out of the West..


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

And more cold and wind on the way.  
We are looking at -20 with wind chill in a couple of days. This afternoon it was -10 wind chill. When it gets like that , there is only one thing left to do.


----------

